# wiederaufbau, felt chasm



## XUrban (8. Dezember 2015)

hallo

ich habe vor kurzem eine Sammlung von Teilen bekommen... Fernziel soll sein das Rad für Dirt und evtl. Street wieder fahrbereit zu machen. Ich brauche einen kleinen Roller um ein paar Sachen auszuprobieren ohne gleich mein Fully zu schrotten. Daher müssen auch keine HighEnd Komponenten zum Einsatz kommen, aber auch nicht der letzte Schrott. 

Weiß jemand den Einsatzbereich des Chasm. Der Rahmen ist ja doch recht lang, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe. Länge Oberrohr + Länge Kettenstrebe, ich würde jetzt auf Race tippen, oder.
Vielleicht könnte auch jemand das Alter bestimmen. Ich habe es leider noch nicht geschafft.
Auf allen Bildern die ich gefunden habe passt die hintere Bremsaufnahme nicht.

Doch vorher erst einmal schauen was alles vorhanden ist und was noch benötigt wird. Da ich aus dem Bereich AllMountain komme hoffe ich auf eure Unterstützung.

So wie ich das sehe brauche ich. Bitte um Tipps für passende Hardware.

Putzzeug, Fett, etc...
Kettenblatt, Kurbeln, Kette, Bremszugaußenhülle, Bremszug, Endkappen, neue Pedalen und Griffe

Auf einen Rotor möchte ich gerne verzichten. die 3 Teile auf dem 2. Bild neben dem Kettenblatt sehen zwar danach aus, aber ich habe kein Plan wie die zusammengehören und auch nicht wie diese am Gabelschaft montiert werden.

DANKE


----------



## RISE (11. Dezember 2015)

Das Chasm sollte moderaten Dirt und Streeteinsatz schon mitmachen. Auf einen Rotor kannst du verzichten und stattdessen ein einfaches U-Brake Kabel benutzen, idealerweise ein Linear Slic, das funktioniert noch besser, wenn es mal von einem Barspin o.ä. verdreht sein sollte.
Von der einteiligen Kurbel auf Bild 2 solltest du Abstand nehmen, die sind technisch total veraltet und halten auch nicht gut.
Wenn noch Ersatzteile benötigt werden, hat z.B. Salt / SaltPlus ein gutes Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis. Bei Kurbeln kannst du auch mal bei den Kleinanzeigen nach gut erhaltenen Primo Powerbites gucken. Die sind zwar schwer, aber super stabil und können ohne Kurbelabzieher montiert werden. 

Viel Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XUrban (11. Dezember 2015)

Vielen Dank für Deine Tipps. Ich werde mal danach schauen.


----------



## XUrban (13. Dezember 2015)

heute habe ich mal das steuerlager zerlegt, gereinigt und wieder zusammen gesetzt. ich werde das gefühl nicht los das da irgendetwas fehlt.

zum einen spacer zwischen dem oberen konus und der kontermutter und zum anderen ist zwischen dem rahmen- obere lagerschale und dem konus ein spalt übrig. kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das so soll. gibt es dort dichtungen, oder ähnliches.

und eine weitere frage habe ich zu hinteren bremsaufnahme

ich habe für vr und hr jeweils eine u-bremse. vr ist alles schiggi. hr ist aber, der auf dem bild angrostete ring zu sehen, wenn ich die bremse nun auf den sockel stecken möchte kann ich diese eben nur bis zu diesem ring schieben. gibt es dafür auch spacer.


----------



## RISE (15. Dezember 2015)

Bei aufgeschweißten Sockeln auf den Sitzstreben sollte es sich um V-Brake Sockel handeln. U-Brake Sockel befinden sich normalerweise auf der Ketten- oder unter der Sitzstrebe.
Generell solltest du versuchen, den Rost auf den Sockeln zu entfernen und diese bei der Montage der Bremse gut zu fetten.


----------



## XUrban (15. Dezember 2015)

Danke für den Tipp. Ich habe es gar nicht in Erwägung gezogen ein BMX mit V-Brake zu kombinieren. Aber warum habe ich dann 2 U-Brakes dazu bekommen? Aber gut wenn es so sein soll - ich habe noch welche auf Tasche.

Wenn ich alles beisammen habe wird noch mal alles zerlegt, geeinigt und anschließend fachgerecht montiert.


----------



## RISE (15. Dezember 2015)

Musst du mal schauen, vermutlich ist der Chasm dann eher ein Race Rahmen. Wenn du noch V-Brakes da hast, kannst du ja probieren, ob die passen.


----------

